# Successful traders whom I can invest with



## dave302 (4 September 2011)

Hi all,

Im new to ASF, and was wondering if there are any sucessful traders or trading firms out there that manage "Other Peoples Money"?

If so can you post links or message me privately with their details?

What sort of due diligence should I carry out before investing with anyone?

Cheers


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 September 2011)

sent PM


----------



## skc (4 September 2011)

dave302 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im new to ASF, and was wondering if there are any sucessful traders or trading firms out there that manage "Other Peoples Money"?
> 
> ...




As far as I know it is illegal for private traders to trade your money without a licence. 

http://www.smh.com.au/business/boy-blunders-59m-bad-deal-20100831-14c04.html

As to other operators and due diligence...

See this thread...
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22847&highlight=alpha


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 September 2011)

skc said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/business/boy-blunders-59m-bad-deal-20100831-14c04.html



Trembling Hand ???


----------



## skc (4 September 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Trembling Hand ???




No. TH is quite a few years older, doesn't trade FX and his desk top looked nothing like this amateur/lier.


----------



## stock nub (5 September 2011)

dave302 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im new to ASF, and was wondering if there are any sucessful traders or trading firms out there that manage "Other Peoples Money"?
> 
> ...





One of my friends runs a hedge fund type vehicle which may interest you.

http://www.fidesfunds.com/

They run "SMA" seperately managed accounts and trade based on a macro outlook.
You invest your money in and they trade on your behalf. 




Another similar product is offered by Austock who offer SMA's with multiple different investment styles.

http://www.austock.com.au/capitalmanagement/seminars.aspx


----------

